# English



## Alxmrphi

Hi all,

I thought this would have been asked already, but apparently not, I was wondering if we can compile a list of all the names possible that other languages refer to English, I was reading something about Old Chinese yesterday and the author in the book pointed out that “Like Mandarin today, anyone who doesn’t know English won’t know what you’re talking about, they refer to their language as <>”, so this got me thinking about all the ways that foreign languages might label “English”, so that’s why I am asking.

I can start with:

*English*: English p)
*Italian*: inglese
*French*: anglais
*Icelandic*: enska
*Sicilian*: ngrisa

Where possible can people include IPA of the pronunciation?


----------



## Outsider

*Portuguese*: inglês.
*Spanish*: inglés.


----------



## Orlin

Alxmrphi said:


> *English*: English p)
> *Italian*: inglese
> *French*: anglais
> *Icelandic*: enska
> *Sicilian*: ngrisa
> Bulgarian: английски (език)
> Russian: английский (язык)
> Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian: engleski (jezik)


 
The word in brackets means "language" and is normally added only in formal situations or to avoid ambiguity.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _englanti _or _englannin kieli_
*Swedish*: _engelska_

Edit. IPA.
['eŋ.lɑn.ti], ['eŋ.lɑn.niŋˌkie.li]
/'eŋŋelska/


----------



## Favara

*Catalan:* Anglès


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
αγγλική γλώσσα (aŋgli'ci 'ɣlosa, _f., sing._-English language)
             Αγγλικά (aŋgli'ka, _neuter, pl._-English)
Please note that in Greek, when the word (for the language) is used as an adjective it is not capitalized-->αγγλική γλώσσα
When it's used as a noun it is capitalized-->Αγγλικά

[ŋ] is a velar nasal 
[c] is a voiceless palatal plosive
[ɣ] is a voiced velar fricative


----------



## Frank78

In German:

Englisch


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish:

İngilizce  _(Yes, the upper-case i has a dot._)


----------



## galaxy man

Hungarian: angol (not capitalized)


----------



## Ellis91

In Welsh --> Saesneg

In Breton --> Saozneg


----------



## OneStroke

Chinese:
Usually 英語/英语 Yīngyǔ, occasionally 英文 Yīngwén (the relative frequencies of the two words are reversed in Cantonese)


----------



## aruniyan

Tamil

Aangilam


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

*angličtina*
*anglický jazyk* - English language


----------



## LilianaB

Lithuanian: *Anglų kalba*. You usualy say however: *Aš* *kalbu* _*angliškai*, or *kalbu *__*angliškai*.

In Polish: *Język angielski*. *Mówie po angielsku*. _(I speak English -- the second phrase).


----------



## Gavril

Japanese 英語 (_eigo_)

Armenian _angleren_ / _ankleren_


----------



## Selyd

Ukrainian:
англійська
англійська мова


----------



## Novfanaion

*Danish*: engelsk
*Norwegian (bokmål)*: engelsk
*Norwegian (nynorsk)*: engelsk


----------



## Agró

*Basque*: Ingeles
*Irish*: Béarla
*Scottish*: Sasunnach


----------



## ThomasK

*Dutch: *Engels.


----------



## Maroseika

Agró said:


> *Irish*: Béarla
> *Scottish*: Sasunnach



Any idea about etymology of the last two?


----------



## Halfdan

*Faroese*: enskt


----------



## Gavril

Maroseika said:


> Any idea about etymology of the last two?



_Béarla_ has been connected to Old Irish _bélre_ "language": there seems to have been a semantic narrowing from "language" > "the most familiar nearby language". There is also a longer phrase _Sacs-Béarla _"English", made up of _Sacs- _"English" + _Béarla_ in its older meaning of "language".

_Sasunnach _seems to be from the same root as English _Saxon_, plus the adjectival suffix _-ach._ In Scots Gaelic, I think _Sasunnach _is an adjective meaning "English", rather than a noun meaning "the English Language" -- the main term in Scots Gaelic for the English language is _Beurla_ (cognate with _Béarla_)_._


----------



## L'irlandais

I agree with Gavril one refers to the English language, the other to English people.

Béarla a shortening of *Sacs*-Bhéarla (“*Saxon* speech/language”)
Old Irish bélre, from bél (“mouth”) Source

Scottish Gaelic sasunnach (“Saxon”)
from earlier Sasunn, from Late Latin saxonēs


----------



## Maroseika

Gavril said:


> _Sasunnach _seems to be from the same root as English _Saxon_


Thanks. Now it seems so evident, I should have guessed myself...


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Ing-gles


----------



## darush

انگلیسی/engelisi/: English--->         Colloquial: /ingilisi/


انگلستان/engelestān/: England--->   Colloquial:/ingilis/


----------



## entangledbank

Malay/Indonesian: _Bahasa Inggeris_ [ba'hasa 'ʔiŋgəris], where _bahasa_ = "language". The ethnonym is also spelt and pronounced _Inggris.
_
Swahili: _Kiingereza_ [kiiŋge'reza], where _ki-_ is the prefix for language names.

Latvian: _angļu valoda_ ['aŋgʎu 'valuoda], literally "language of the English (people)", genitive plural. The adjective is _anglisks_.

Hunh. I am ashamed. I can't think of the Arabic.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

English (the language) is _Beurla_ in Scottish Gaelic.


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew: אנגלית anglit.


----------



## ahmedcowon

*Arabic:*
_masculine_: "Ingelizi" written as إنجليزي or إنكليزي
_feminine: _"Ingeliziyyah" written as إنجليزية or إنكليزية

For the name of any language: Standard Arabic uses feminine form "al-Ingeliziyyah" while Colloquial Arabic uses the masculine form "Ingelizi"


----------



## dadane

Maori: Ingarihi


----------



## mataripis

Filipino:  1.) Ing-gles     2.)  the old folks;  Ingiles.


----------



## 涼宮

Japanese: 英語 _eigo_


----------

